
Show HN: HAKARAN – Hacker News Rankings for story/show/ask, update once daily - tsutomun
https://www.hakaran.com/
======
tsutomun
Hi, HN!

Hacker News is undoubtedly one of the most important social news sites for a
person like me.

But, I'm too busy(or lazy) to check the site often enough and I miss trending
stories, products, questions, and discussions.

That’s why I made this, HAKARAN, Hacker News Rankings, on which you can browse
the top rankings within day/week/month ranges for story/show/ask categories.

Let me know what you think;)

